

Ask HN: Size of the SSD based cloud market? - mankash666

One can now buy SSD based cloud instances. Vendors include (in no particular order):
1&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.digitalocean.com
2&gt; www.rackspace.com&#x2F;cloud&#x2F;block-storage
3&gt; solidfire.com
4&gt; AWS
....
...
...<p>AWS alone accounted for ~ $4.5 billion in revenues in 2013 [Source: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ubm.io&#x2F;1epSqbW ].<p>Assuming AWS owns 20% of cloud IAAS market, total  [estimated] size in 2013 is $23 billion.<p>How much of this is SSD based?
======
lanman
HN lurker/flash geek here.

I don't want to derail your question, but I just wanted to point out that
SolidFire doesn't actually sell cloud instances - we sell service
provider/enterprise storage appliances.

Essentially it's a storage system (like EMC, NetApp, etc.) designed to, among
other things, allow service providers (Rackspace, DigitalOcean) to easily
provision (via REST API) virtualized storage devices for their cloud tenants.
These service providers then typically resell this as a capability in their
own public API or management console.

(Full disclosure that you may have picked up from my earlier phrasing, I am a
SolidFire employee.)

~~~
mankash666
Thanks for the clarification. What is your estimate of the flash based IaaS
market?

